# Yaby Cosmetics



## lovelyweapon (May 13, 2008)

I did a search & couldn't find too much information. Has anyone tried this brand? I'm very interested and the one thing I heard was that the eye shadows are awesome. Any opinions? Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





yaby cosmetics, online store


----------



## mistella (May 18, 2008)

everything is really great. it was created by liz yu, a professional makeup artist. i have the eyeshadow palettes, blushes & a couple lip colors in my kit. I want to try the cream foundations next, as I've heard good things about them..


----------



## lovelyweapon (May 19, 2008)

Thanks mistella! I am thinking of purchasing the empty/free-style palette and getting at least one of everything since it's so inexpensive individually.


----------



## MACForME (May 19, 2008)

I met them at The Makeup Show- NYC this weekend and I found their items to be pretty good. 

yaby cosmetics, online store


----------



## MACForME (May 19, 2008)

I met them at The Makeup Show- NYC this weekend and I found their items to be pretty good. 

yaby cosmetics, online store


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 7, 2008)

I hope it's okay to link to another forum, because I finally found the thread I had seen that had pictures featuring Yaby make up.  If you were still interested, anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ModelMayhem.com - Whos Got Yaby Makeup Photos??


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KimmyAnn_678* 

 
_I hope it's okay to link to another forum, because I finally found the thread I had seen that had pictures featuring Yaby make up.  If you were still interested, anyways 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ModelMayhem.com - Whos Got Yaby Makeup Photos??_

 
Aww, I really appreciate you going out of your way for me! Those photos are AMAZING! I've been a little on the fence, but that forum convinced me to purchase a palette and fill it with their products. I find that individually they are so inexpensive and worth a try. Thank you!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 7, 2008)

I want to try them now too! Thanks girls!


----------



## skittishkitty (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey. I was just on their website. I wanted to order the free style palette.. does anyone would like to get something too? coz order over 75 is free shipping.. i won't be ordering more that 75 bucks... when the order arrive, i can send it to you guys.. shipping is pretty expensive from canada. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 <br><br>Just Private message me. <br><br><br>


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Jun 10, 2008)

I'd suggest looking at Home of Camera Ready Cosmetics where you find products and tools for the professional makeup artist for print, tv, film, catalogues, bridal and more - with quality products Cinema Secrets, Collyre Bleu, Adesign Brushes, Face Atelier, Graftobian, Illu because they have free shipping (At least in the US over $50), but the last time I checked the freestyle palettes were sold out


----------



## Ikara (Jun 11, 2008)

anyone who has Yaby could please post swatches? better if compared to MAC shadows...  I might give them a try, but I was wondering how does it compare to MAC in terms of pigmentation, texture, etc.


----------



## concertina (Jun 11, 2008)

Anybody know how big MAC eyeshadows are, depotted, in mm?


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Anybody know how big MAC eyeshadows are, depotted, in mm?_

 
I believe 26mm. When you compare it to Yaby, Yaby's cosmetics are very small in size. I guess it accounts for the price - VERY inexpensive!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jun 12, 2008)

i just got their 8 well palette for blushes, and 40 well palette for eye shadows, and some empty pans...i'm going to press my mineral shadows and blushes into them.  i'll post pics when it's done.  i find that i like using pressed shadows better than mineral shadows because the little 5 gram jars are such a PITA...so having a palette should be excellent!

i also got a free form palette...which should be nice for traveling!  

i got everything from Camera Ready Cosmetics - it was all cheaper than on the yaby site and i got free shipping!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_i just got their 8 well palette for blushes, and 40 well palette for eye shadows, and some empty pans...i'm going to press my mineral shadows and blushes into them.  i'll post pics when it's done.  i find that i like using pressed shadows better than mineral shadows because the little 5 gram jars are such a PITA...so having a palette should be excellent!

i also got a free form palette...which should be nice for traveling!  

i got everything from Camera Ready Cosmetics - it was all cheaper than on the yaby site and i got free shipping! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Pictures!!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Pictures!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
my package shipped this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as soon as it arrives i will post pics...and then of course pics of the pressed mineral shadows i plan to use the 40 well palette for, and the pressed mineral blushes i plan to use the 8 well palette for, and then there is the free-style plette...the possibilities are endless....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





man...i think i'm going to need to order more of these palettes...especially since i really want to try some of the makeup (since that didn't even make it into this order)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it bad to plan another order before you even get your first order in the mail?


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 14, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DirtyHarriet* 

 
_my package shipped this morning. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as soon as it arrives i will post pics...and then of course pics of the pressed mineral shadows i plan to use the 40 well palette for, and the pressed mineral blushes i plan to use the 8 well palette for, and then there is the free-style plette...the possibilities are endless....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





man...i think i'm going to need to order more of these palettes...especially since i really want to try some of the makeup (since that didn't even make it into this order)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




is it bad to plan another order before you even get your first order in the mail? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hope not; I do it all the time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jun 17, 2008)

alright...as promised...here are some pics of my yaby goodies.

i got 3 palettes - 40 well (for e/s), 8 well (for blushes), and a free-form (for randomness)

i plan to press all of my mineral e/s and blushes...so i also got lots of empty pans

the palettes are magnetized, so the pans stick right to them

i have not pressed the minerals yet, but i have pressed some pigments - and i LOVE them!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am very happy with these palettes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on with the show:

* closed palette on top of mac palette for size comparison*





*40 well palette with a couple of pressed piggies - goldenaire, lovely liliy, cocomotion, blue brown*





* sorry this one is so blurry!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 free form and 8 well palettes - free form has a depotted nars blush (desire), depotted brow shade (anastasia - same size pan as mac e/s), and some of the 30 mm and 15.5 mm empties and pressed piggies in vanilla and melon (i use them as highlighters sometime so i pressed them into the bigger pans)*


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 18, 2008)

^ Thank you so much! I love what you did with the free-form palette. I like the look of the palettes much more than the MAC ones (especially because of the huge mirror and the fact it's white and more portable). Have you tried any of their makeup products?


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jun 18, 2008)

i agree...i LOVE these palettes!  the huge mirror is awesome!

i have not tried their makeup yet...but i definitely want to...enough to forgo on mac lately (including the Friends and Family event!)...

i really want to try the pearl paints, since they are apparently pretty much waterproof...and i also love that the e/s refills are $3 as opposed to over $10! and i like the smaller sizes too...it's not like i go through so much e/s that i need the bigger pans..and this way i can afford more colors without feeling guilty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when i get some of the e/s pans, i'll post swatches.

also, camerareadycosmetics.com is FABULOUS! fast shipping, cheaper prices and super CS!  and the shipping was free!


----------



## mistella (Jun 23, 2008)

the pearl paints are awesome, super pigmented, a tiny dot of product is all you need really!! the product is small but you actually end up using less than other brands


----------



## concertina (Jun 23, 2008)

Does anyone have a picture of their e/s wells and a mac e/s depoted, side by side?


----------



## Ikara (Jun 23, 2008)

I've just ordered the best of both worlds palette! as soon as it gets here I'll post swatches... I'm so exited!


----------



## lovelyweapon (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_Does anyone have a picture of their e/s wells and a mac e/s depoted, side by side?_

 
Do you have the Coastal Scents 88-palette? If you have at least seen it in person, it is the exact same size as those eyeshadows - tiny! But, hey, I love my 88-palette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Once I do my Yaby haul I will def. post pictures for you.


----------



## user79 (Jun 26, 2008)

I cant figure out the craptastic website...do they ship international??


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I cant figure out the craptastic website...do they ship international??_

 
I believe they do. I had to search a little bit to find out that but I got the impression that they do.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh awesome, I've been curious about them for a while.

THanks for all the posts u guys


----------



## Ikara (Jul 3, 2008)

Got my Yaby best of both worlds palette today!!! bought it at Camera ready cosmetics, super quick delivery!!!
I'm going to post swatches in a minute 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a pity the pics don't show well how nice they are! and super pigmented!


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Jul 3, 2008)

^yay!  i can't wait to see your swatches!!!


----------



## Ikara (Jul 3, 2008)

you don't have to! already posted heheheh


----------



## swaly (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovelyweapon* 

 
_Thanks mistella! I am thinking of purchasing the empty/free-style palette and getting at least one of everything since it's so inexpensive individually._

 

It's still cheaper to buy the palettes of 40 colors than to buy the colors individually! The individual colors are $2.99 on CRC, but the prices break down to about $2.40 if you get them in a palette. I think other than the "Best of Both Worlds," the three other palettes have little to no overlap.


----------



## swaly (May 30, 2009)

I just wanted to share my personal experience ordering Yaby from CameraReadyCosmetics. I placed the order about three or four days ago. They sent me confirmation e-mails for each step of the process––"Your order has changed status from received to packing," "packing to shipped," etc. I don't recall getting a tracking #, but it arrived via USPS and required a signature. Not counting the extra day I had to wait because my mailman didn't knock, it came REALLY quickly.

It came packed in bubble wrap with peanuts in a small cardboard box.

I got the brights, neutrals and pearl paints palettes, and they all came in perfect condition except ONE color had a little fingertip dab-mark in it. I don't mind.

The palettes seem promising thus far. The few pearl paints I've tested have been utterly unreal––so rich and so smooth. I love that I can replace the individual colors so cheaply because otherwise I'd be too anxious to actually use them (I have a weird thing about keeping everything even, not running out, etc.). Some of the matte brights have had less color payoff, but not chalky.

I'm going to do a major haul post when my other packages arrive (Kryolan lip palettes, MAC MSFs/MSF blushes, 88 palette, and makeup mirror!) so hang on Sloopy!


----------

